

Clojure on DevDocs - michaelsbradley
http://devdocs.io/clojure/

======
michaelsbradley
The long-awaited announcement really made my day!

[https://trello.com/c/rIfdKceP/58-clojure](https://trello.com/c/rIfdKceP/58-clojure)

